# ASUS G2S - Grafikkarte (8600M GT) defekt?



## AL BUNDY (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo Gamer!

HILFE!!!

Bei meinem 3 Jahre alten Notebook (ASUS G2S - Win7 - Core 2 Duo 2,2 GHz - 3GB RAM - 8600M GT mit 256 MB) bleibt der Bildschirm beim Booten schwarz; der externe, über HDMI angeschlossene Monitor ebenso. 

Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Grafikkarte kaputt ist. Wahrscheinlich habe ich sie verheizt. Hatte nie den Lüfter gereinigt und beim Spielen teilweise über 110 Grad GPU-Temperatur (mit MSI Afterburner und GPU-Z gemessen). Nach der Lüfter-Reinigung lief sie zwar noch (mit höchstens 85 Grad) aber komischerweise lag die GPU-Usage durchgängig bei 0%!!! Und das, obwohl im Hintergrund Furmark bzw. Rainbow6 Vegas oder GRAW1 liefen!!! Aber diesen Zustand hatte ich nur ca. eine Woche. Jetzt ist die Karte wohl endgültig hin. Dazu habe ich ein Paar Fragen an Euch:

- Liege ich mit meiner Diagnose "Grafikkarte kaputt" richtig?
- Kann ein durchschnittlich begabter Bastler eine Notebook-GPU selbst tauschen?
- Was muss ich dabei allgemein beachten?
- Wo sollte ich die neue Grafikkarte kaufen (habt ihr Erfahrungen mit Asus oder NVidia oder E-Bay etc.)?
- Kann ich bei der Gelegenheit auf eine 8800M GT oder 9600M GT aufrüsten, oder lieber keine Experimente?
- kennt jemand einen guten Laden oder Typen in Berlin, der die Reparatur durchführen könnte?
- Angeblich kann man einige Grafikkarten-Probleme durch Erhitzen im Backofen beheben. Wie viel Grad? Wie lange?
- Ich hatte das NB mit Vista gekauft und dann WIN7 installiert. Kann es sein, dass WIN7 die GPU nicht unterstützt und deshalb die GPU-Usage bei 0% bleibt?

Das sind viele Fragen, aber vielleicht habt Ihr ja die eine oder andere Idee; ich bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar! Ich hänge echt an dem NB und bin selbst schon seit 3 Wochen am tüfteln. 

Vielen Dank und Grüße an Alle,
insbesondere Löschzwerg,
AL

P.S.:  Ja ich weiß, dass ich selber Schuld bin. Hätte früher mal nach dem Lüfter schauen sollen (Wer den Schaden hat, braucht für den Schrott nicht zu sorgen!)


----------



## Herbboy (7. Mai 2010)

AL BUNDY schrieb:


> - Liege ich mit meiner Diagnose "Grafikkarte kaputt" richtig?
> 
> - Kann ein durchschnittlich begabter Bastler eine Notebook-GPU selbst tauschen?
> 
> ...


- das scheint so zu sein, es kann aber ebenso was am Board oder der CPU kaputtgegangen sein, schwer zu sagen

- die GPU kann man je nach Einzelfall tauschen. Da musst Du rausbekommen, ob das in dem Notebook eine karte mit mxm-Standard ist und welcher. Man kann dann ggf. eine mxm-Karte besorgen, auch bei ebay oder zB MXM Upgrade Home Page  aber das kann auch schiefgehen

- es kann sein, dass wegen win7 die Angabe von 0% falsch war - aber dann war die GPU in Wahrheit nicht bei 0%, vor allem, wenn eine benchmark augenscheinlich halbwegs gut gemeistert wurde. Bei wirklich 0% müßte ne moderne Benchmark komplett streiken oder mit 1FPS ablaufen.


Vlr. zum thema Grakawechsel mal hier reinschauen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/n...ericom-1st-supersonic-mit-einer-8600m-gt.html


----------



## PierreSacher[ASUS] (20. Mai 2010)

hallo
das G2S hat kein MXM Modul
Wann hast du das Gerät genau gekauft?


----------



## Starranger (25. Juni 2010)

Habe ein ähnliches Problem. Allerdings ohne den Hitzestau vor dem Ausfall.

Weiss jemand was für ein Modul eingebaut ist, und wo es sich befindet. Ein MXM2 scheint es nicht zu sein, besser gesagt konnte ich nach Abnehmen der beiden Wartungsklappen keine erkennen. Scheint irgendwie tiefer vergraben zu sein.

Aber bevor ich das G2S-7R024C so richtig zerlege, würde ich gerne wiessen wo die steckt und ob man die überhaupt austauschen kann.

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar. 

@AL Bundy: Hast Du Dein Problem gelöst und wenn ja wie?
@PierreSacher: Hab Dir was geschrieben.


----------



## Scoutt (2. November 2010)

Bin anscheinend nicht der einzigste G2S Nutzer mit Black Screen.

Was ist den bei euch nun rausgekommen?

Kann man denen trauen hat die jemand getestet? Pauschal: Grafikkarten Reparatur ASUS G1 G2 G1S G2S Z83 C70 C90 [700409] - ?159.90 : Computersysteme, Nostra Computersysteme


----------



## Herbboy (2. November 2010)

Diese Reparaturen können funktionieren, kann aber auch nach ein paar Monaten wieder hin sein. 


Hast Du mal zB bei ebay geschaut, was Dein Notebook als "defekt" bringen könnte? Vlt wäre es sinnvoller, das Gald dann lieber in ein neues Nbook zu stecken.


----------



## Freak2011 (3. November 2010)

Ich würde auch sagen verkauf es als defekt und hole dir etwas neues, da bei solch alten books sich die reperatur kaum lohnT!


----------

